# I wanna get rid of the skunks!



## peterpan (Aug 17, 2015)

I am having trouble with skunks. What should I do? I had set a trap with peanut butter as the bait. But, I couldn't catch any of them. I called one of the wildlife removal team in Toronto. I asked them for a quote and they told me that they can give me a quote only after they check out my place. What should I do now? Is there something I can do on my own??


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, you could have them "check out your place" and give you a quote. The big question is, can you legally move them off the property? Some laws (not sure about Canada) do not allow you to remove an animal from the property.

As far as catching them...it is fairly easy. I have trapped several over the years in a "have-a-heart" trap. They are fairly lethargic during the daylite hours so they don't pose much threat. Just remember they are a wild animal even as cute as they look half asleep. also, don't put a blanket over the cage. They tend to become more alert when it gets dark and I had one almost tear the trap apart. Along with the skunks, I have also managed to nab at least a dozen raccoons, opossums and groundhogs (man are they ever heavy)


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've caught many with peanut butter,marshmallow and pancake syrup--while trying to catch racoons--

Be patient--place the cage in the open--they like to eat grubs in the lawn---


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

I can lend you one of my dogs, they seem to have a nack for luring them in....

Just out of curiosity, what do you do once you catch them? I feel like if you approach the cage you'll get sprayed....


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Sep 26, 2014)

My Mom used to say if you put a bunch of mothballs in an old pair of nylons and hang them in various areas of your yard or where they're getting under the fence they'll avoid the area. Supposedly it worked quite well.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Are they digging in your yard? Skunks go for grubs, especially this time of year. If you put down some milky spore this year, the grub population will drop next year, and the skunks will go elsewhere for grubs. Anything else is a short term solution - they'll come back if there is food.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've never been sprayed while emptying the trap----

I take them for a ride---I know they should be killed, but I just can't do that --

First I get everything ready---a big garbage can--a sheet of plastic and a big old tool box.

Flip the plastic over the cage----pick it up and gently dump the little thing into the garbage can--

Rock the can gently to keep him off balance and dump him into the tool box--

Close the lid---go for a ride---


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

TC , sorry for the dumb question , but what is milky spore ?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thunder Chicken said:


> Are they digging in your yard? Skunks go for grubs, especially this time of year. If you put down some milky spore this year, the grub population will drop next year, and the skunks will go elsewhere for grubs. Anything else is a short term solution - they'll come back if there is food.


Milky spore - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Shop St. Gabriel Organics 20-lb Bag Milky Spore Powder at Lowes.com

I wasn't sure myself

I have seen the damage---it can be very devastating to a lawn--


----------

